# Pure White Racing Pigeons



## Xerxes (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I currently have 2 pairs of fancy pigeons. Both pairs are pure white in plummage. I plan to buy a pair of racing pigeons but also pure whites.

My question is, what disadvantages does racing pure whites have againsts regular colored ones(blue bars, checks, etc)?

I just think it is nice to have a loft full of white pigeons...


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

I hear some negative jabber about racing whites something to do with breeding for color rather than racing ability means a less robust racer. on the other hand I hear some people do well with whites because they pay attention to racing ability and not just color. Dennis Kuhn is a name that seems to do well with white racers.


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

My loft is full of about 50-60 whites. They are mainly white grizzles some have brown and others have blue ticking or small patches of color. Mostly they show no color other than white.


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to add that I am not a racer. One these days I need to get up a few pictures of my loft and some birds.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Pigeonoak - pl do that, we would love to see your loft and your birds.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 4, 2014)

pigeonoak said:


> I hear some negative jabber about racing whites something to do with breeding for color rather than racing ability means a less robust racer. on the other hand I hear some people do well with whites because they pay attention to racing ability and not just color. Dennis Kuhn is a name that seems to do well with white racers.


Thank you for your replies. So what you mean to say is that it is ok to race pure whites? It depends on the bird itself and the training method? I remember reading somewhere that pure white's feathers are less durable than regular colored ones and that they molt slower. Is that true?


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 4, 2014)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Hi Pigeonoak - pl do that, we would love to see your loft and your birds.


Yeah I would like to see that too pigeonoak.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Xerxes said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I currently have 2 pairs of fancy pigeons. Both pairs are pure white in plummage. I plan to buy a pair of racing pigeons but also pure whites.
> 
> ...


Hi..!
Most fanciers prefer to race blue bar and dark coloured racers...
•Because white feathers gets damaged by sun and look dirty as compared to pigeons with darker feathers. Experiments have shown this.
•white birds are targetted more by falcon/hawks. White bird is just like a beacon which can be seen from miles and predatory birds follow them.
•White birds will be easy to spot by other fanciers,people and predators if they get lost as they stand out in a crowd of ferals or even if they sit alone on some building.
So very less people race white homers.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 4, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hi..!
> Most fanciers prefer to race blue bar and dark coloured racers...
> •Because white feathers gets damaged by sun and look dirty as compared to pigeons with darker feathers. Experiments have shown this.
> •white birds are targetted more by falcon/hawks. White bird is just like a beacon which can be seen from miles and predatory birds follow them.
> ...


I saw in your album that most of your birds are grizzles, almost full white. Do you frequently race them? How about their results? Any special preparation for entering whites in a race? Thanks again for your informative posts.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Xerxes said:


> I saw in your album that most of your birds are grizzles, almost full white. Do you frequently race them? How about their results? Any special preparation for entering whites in a race? Thanks again for your informative posts.


Oh... Most birds you see in my profile album are Malwaii High flyers. They are not raced like homers. I compete them in high flying competitions. I raced homers before 2009. Racing is different here where I live than rest of the world.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Xerxes said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I currently have 2 pairs of fancy pigeons. Both pairs are pure white in plummage. I plan to buy a pair of racing pigeons but also pure whites.
> 
> ...


The reason it seems most hobbiest race BB or Checks is because if you breed your birds for ablitity color does not come into play, It is hard to breed for ablitity AND color, you would be many years trying. so white birds just don't end up showing up much, but that does not mean they can't win races or have won races, allot of things people say about them showing up more is only half true. if they are the only one they stick out to a BOP, but if the whole flock was white and you only had one BB then that bird would show up or sticking out more for a BOP as well, the hawk likes to pick/single out one and go after it, nothing to do with color. feathers have acted just as their colored counter parts in races as far as I have been told. my birds stay clean and crisp..they never look dirty.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 4, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> The reason it seems most hobbiest race BB or Checks is because if you breed your birds for ablitity color does not come into play, It is hard to breed for ablitity AND color, you would be many years trying. so white birds just don't end up showing up much, but that does not mean they can't win races or have won races, allot of things people say about them showing up more is only half true. if they are the only one they stick out to a BOP, but if the whole flock was white and you only had one BB then that bird would show up or sticking out more for a BOP as well, the hawk likes to pick/single out one and go after it, nothing to do with color. feathers have acted just as their colored counter parts in races as far as I have been told. my birds stay clean and crisp..they never look dirty.


I saw your album. They are lovely! Very beautiful birds. Do you race them? Any champions? That is the kind of loft I want. Full of pure white pigeons.


----------

